# Murray fire cat on ebay



## shoe3 (Oct 1, 2018)

Murray fire at on ebay


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 1, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> Murray fire at on ebayView attachment 876916




Also for sale on Ratrodbikes.com


----------



## Igor (Nov 25, 2018)

man, that's ruff.


----------

